
Show HN: Undo send mail for Apple Mail - lichtschlag
https://github.com/lichtschlag/undosendmail/
======
lichtschlag
I am a big fan of Gmail's undo send feature for emails (stalls the delivery
for a moment so that you can stop if you spot a mistake in the last moment).

I wrote this plug-in for Mail.app to support a similar undo send mail feature
a while ago and use it every day. I have recently polished it up and made it
compatible with the upcoming OS 10.11. Maybe this is something that is of
value to you, too.

